

I just learned a lot about how Wikipedia editing disagreements go from this - lionhearted
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Fatalism

======
lionhearted
Ah, yikes, I can't edit the URL - start at this part would be more
informative:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Fatalism#Recent_edits>

~~~
nandemo
Oh well, there's nothing you can do about the URL in the title. There's
nothing we can do about Wikipedia, either.

